# So much conflicting info regarding boots. Trying to understand width



## KaSaBiS (Feb 8, 2021)

No stores around me with stock for me to test fit/purchase so I'm relying on research and kind members such as yourself to guide me through the process.

Really interested in the Burton Photon step ons. Unsure if I need a wide or not. care to share some thoughts?

*My feet are 10.5" long and 4.25" wide*

Burton mondo chart puts me at an 8.5 or 9
Evo chart puts me at a 9.5 or 10 Ski Boots Size Chart & Mondopoint Conversion | evo
The brannock device I used at the shoe store measured my foot at a 10 and between D and EE.
Spoke with the House.com and they recommended size 10. (no rec to width)
Spoke with burton over the phone they recommended size 10.5 or 11. (no rec to width)

I've got a new board this season (deep thinker) and my current boots are size 11 so an upgrade/resize is certainly in order. 

In my mind, i am looking at ordering 9, 9w, 9.5, 9.5w, 10, 10w to start but that is too much coin tied up in a sizing task. I need some educated folks to point me in the right direction and help me shorten this list

Please help me narrow this down!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi KaSaBiS,

10.5 inches is 26.67 cm which at the smaller side of the range for Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. The total range for a Mondopoint size is .5 cm. The range for 270 is 266 to 270. That part is very straight forward for you based on the measurements above. I am always happy to confirm measurements if you would like to post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken.

4.25 inches wide is EE width and does require a specific Wide boot. Burton produces their Wide models in EEE width. I would strongly suggest one of those Wide models in size 9. The Ruler Wide and Photon Wide will be great choices.

STOKED!


----------



## KaSaBiS (Feb 8, 2021)

looks like I was a bit more narrow than I measured previously.

























Still recommend the wide version?


----------



## KaSaBiS (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a bum toenail and don't want it getting more ingrown that it already is. 
I'll likely order a 9 and 9.5 to try on. Now I'm debating if I get the 9 in wide and the 9.5 in regular width.

Would love to get your take on it. 
Excited to finally be in the proper boot fit gang w yall!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

These are two separate issues. For boots, I would strongly suggest one of those Wide models in size 9. The Ruler Wide and Photon Wide will be great choices. I would not suggest going longer or to another width.

For ingrown toenails (if not successfully treated by home remedies) you should see a doctor. You will never be comfortable in a boot with an ingrown nail and you don't want to base boot sizing on a an untreated medical issue.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com





Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## KaSaBiS (Feb 8, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> These are two separate issues. For boots, I would strongly suggest one of those Wide models in size 9. The Ruler Wide and Photon Wide will be great choices. I would not suggest going longer or to another width.
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> ...


Hey Wiredsport!
I have about 6 days on the photon size 9 wide (step ons), but still can only be on them for about 3 hours before I need a 30+ minute break from them. I've tried heat molding on the 4th day (guy kept the insole in it during the process) and 3 different insoles and still no relief.

Firstly, the length is tight, but after getting some hours on them seem perfect lengthwise. My issue is the width. Around the toes is great! but about halfway down the boot I have a ton of pain, and my foot feels bruised for a few days after riding.









My first thought is to try size 9 in DC (step ons) as my other boots I could wear all day long. but they were way too big (size 11) and performance suffered.
My second thought is to try photon size 9.5 wide to see if it gives me just a smidgen more room width wise, before trying to go a full size up. My boot fitter put me on the scale and said I am a size 10 all day.

To your recommendation though, I agree I am a 9 size in length (or maybe 9.5). If my 9's were wide enough they would be perfect.

Any idea on how much width I would gain going a half or whole size up in the same model?
Do DC step ons run a bit wider than the photon wides?
Should I just try to trim some of the liner out in that area?

Gotta solve this before my trip out west in a few weeks. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

With the step on bindings the design limits the width of the boot. The step on wides aren’t nearly as wide as the non step on boots. the liner is thinned in one area compared to the non wide boot. The shell is the same. I don’t know that changing brands will do much for you with width given the actual width limit of the binding design


----------



## Sjubleu (Jan 5, 2022)

My girlfriend had the exact same issues with her Felix boots (womens Photon).

Things that worked so far:
1. Buy two straps for each boots.
2. One strap right above the top boa, and one below the top boa, near the ancle.
3. Don't tighten the top boa, since it also tighten the lower feet part. (Single boa boots are a stupidity IMO)

4. Heat mold the liner in that spesific area with a hairdryer. Add some padding between foot and socks for maximum streching of the liner.

5. Haven't tried yet, but if she complains again, I might try to add a wood/plastic bar on the foot area to push the boot shell outward.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

KaSaBiS said:


> Hey Wiredsport!
> I have about 6 days on the photon size 9 wide (step ons), but still can only be on them for about 3 hours before I need a 30+ minute break from them. I've tried heat molding on the 4th day (guy kept the insole in it during the process) and 3 different insoles and still no relief.
> 
> Firstly, the length is tight, but after getting some hours on them seem perfect lengthwise. My issue is the width. Around the toes is great! but about halfway down the boot I have a ton of pain, and my foot feels bruised for a few days after riding.
> ...


Step On problems are _very_ common. We don't suggest those boots to any riders (regardless of width). While some riders are unaffected, many develop unresolvable discomfort. This tends to get worse, not better, as the boots break in. I would strongly suggest on e of Burton's conventional Wide boots for your specs.


----------



## KaSaBiS (Feb 8, 2021)

I was able to get Burton to tell me the width of the wide photons increase by 1mm at the toebox every half size. May not be enough to justify going up in size since I like the way the 9s fit lenghwise.

I've tried sole wide inserts and still has problems so I compared them to my blue superfeet and they are just a tad wider where I need them. 

Also, I realized my issue may be to overtightening. I saw a youtube video that a guy was saying he tightens the top and keeps the heel strap loose, so I followed suite.

I walked around the house for one hour with the heel strap tight, and keeping the main looser, and I wasnt getting pain nor heel lift with the superfeet. I'll test this week on the slopes, but I think I may have figured out my issue!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly, you need to measure your foot length and width correctly. Until you determine your optimal boot size you’re just throwing parts at a problem you don’t understand. The fixes you’ve come up with may ameliorate the symptoms of the underlying issue, but they’re just work around that don’t address the actual problem.


----------

